# Skimmed raw milk?



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I get raw milk (yay!), but due to a new weird issue with DS I am going to need to get the fat content waaaay down.
If I skim it after it sets up good in the fridge for a day or 3, will the remaining milk be low enough fat?
I know (hope) it will never look like that pathetic stuff in the store, all watery and gross, but how much fat stays in solution?

I will take any and all insights into the fat content post cream etc..
I really, really do not want to give up all of the positives in raw milk for that stuff in the store.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

You can get most of the cream off the top if you let it rest long enough. There will still be a small amount left though after you spoon or pour it off. My husband prefers skimmed milk to whole milk so for him I put it in a Sun Tea Jar. After a day or so the cream is at the top and skim comes out the little spigot at the bottom. Easy, peasy. Plus, you get all the nice cream at the top for butter or whatever else you can think of to do with it.


----------



## siberiafarm (Feb 14, 2011)

It is easier than you think. Just get a glass beverage dispenser with a spigot at the bottom. After 24 hours (most of the time you don't even need that long) you should be able to see a clear distinction between the milk and the cream. If you dispense from the bottom you will get a lowfat version. Hard to know the exact fat percentage will be since that will depend on the type of cows that the milk came from and what the butterfat percentage is in the whole milk, but it will be significantly less.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Sadly... I am not sure if I am still going to continue to make butter or anything else. We shall see.
My healthy diet, hard exercise 10 yo has off the charts high cholesterol. 
So weird. The only things that we eat that would be contributing would be the dairy, the fresh butter and cheeses. La sigh.....
I am sure it is a metabolic thing of some sort, but it will probably mean a lifestyle change that excludes the glories of dairy.
But if I the butterfat after I skim it is low enough or whatever, maybe we can keep raw milk. 
It is so good for you.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I would definitely try the sun tea jar. Works great. I have a cream separator and I don't think I could get more cream off with it. 

Now, why in the world would a 10 year old have high cholesterol? Has anyone recommended taking metamucil or benefiber daily. It binds with cholesterol. High fiber, whole grains also help.

I sincerely hope you are able to figure it out.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

More tests will tell, but I am guesstimating that it is a metabolic disorder within the liver etc... producing too much VLDL and throwing off the triglycerides etc..

But plenty of fiber.. 2 apples a day, homemade oatmeal granola. All the good stuff and only the good stuff. We are a zero junk food household. Zero processed food household. Zero fast food household. Only cooking from scratch. Plenty of exercise, not obese at all. No reason for it other than a malfunction.

As it stands, I use a small turkey baster to suck the cream off the top of my jars after a good long sit in the fridge. I don't know if I could do better than that with a sun tea pitcher or not. Baster sure is easier to clean, but I may do both.

Thanks everyone. I would really hate to give up the raw.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

The Sun Tea Jar will work better than skimming cream off the top. Only skim milk comes out the bottom because the cream is at the top. Cleaning is easy too. The spigot unscrews and you can take the whole thing off the jar to wash. You can even pop the little button out of the finger grip area. The biggest problem I've had is not getting the little button re-seated after cleaning and it will leak.

Sorry you're dealing with this mystery and your son. I hope you can figure it out. Hopefully raw milk isn't the culprit. I think if milk is kept in his diet, raw would be far superior to pasteurized either way.


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

Lacking a sun tea jar, I use a small ladle. Just lower it into the cream, until the cream runs over the edge, and into the cup of the ladle. I stop when I see milk running in too (it is noticeable) because I want the cream. Some cream is left doing this, but not much. If I were trying to take even more off I would continue the process, getting more milk as well, but also the last bits of cream. This is a gentle process; you don't want to ladle it out like soup, but gently let the cream run into the ladle cup.
I am not a doctor, and don't want to presume to know about your son's health issues, but may I suggest that you do some research into a low carb diet? Others have had success lowering their cholesterol with such a diet, and possibly your son might also benefit. Because of his age, of course, I would not recommend going against the advice of his doctor, but would also remind you that many physicians have not had very much education in nutrition. Good luck with this.


----------

